#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Пунья

## Кунсанг

Как лучше переводить пунью? Заслуги вроде не совсем подходит, это как медаль на грудь, говорил Борис Дондоков. Это ведь уже то, что заслужено. А пунья подразумевает благой кармический потенциал на будущее. Добродетели тоже не совсем ясно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Пунья
puNya

----------

Кунсанг (01.12.2012), Марина В (01.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пунья
> puNya


В принципе, если не возражаете : ), можно переводить и как "благое деяние".

----------

Марина В (01.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В принципе, если не возражаете : ), можно переводить и как "благое деяние".


Благое деяние это ведь как дана например, то что совершается сейчас. Благое деяние совершено и накоплено благое деяние получается.

----------


## Юй Кан

Самый лучший, по мне, вариант -- "добродетель" или "заслуга". Остальное д.б. понятно по контексту...

----------

Марина В (01.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Непонятно... или заслуги это более верно? Заслужил что-то через добродетель...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как лучше переводить пунью? Заслуги вроде не совсем подходит, это как медаль на грудь, говорил Борис Дондоков. Это ведь уже то, что заслужено. А пунья подразумевает благой кармический потенциал на будущее. Добродетели тоже не совсем ясно.


Вот и здесь: это -- именно как медаль на грудь, дающая в будущем некие блага и привилегии. Чего не так?

----------

Кунсанг (01.12.2012), Марина В (01.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Значит заслуги корректно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Значит заслуги корректно?


Если во множ ч., то -- да.

----------

